# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Cambios en el foro el 16 de septiembre

## Jonasino

Después de los cambios de ayer me siguen saliendo cosas raras como a "perdiguera" al principio de las páginas.
Además algunas funciones como editar mensaje, borrar etc se solapan y al enviar algun mensaje editado dice que si quiero salir de la página. Confio en que sea temporal. Saludos a todos

----------


## Embalses

Gracias Jonasino y Perdiguera por avisarme, todo debería estar ya correcto (como antes), actualice la version de PHP y no era compatible 100% con esta version del foro ya esta puesta la version antigua.

Un saludo.

----------

frfmfrfm (20-sep-2016),JMTrigos (19-sep-2016),Jonasino (25-sep-2016),perdiguera (19-sep-2016),titobcn (20-sep-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Hola.
Desde ayer por la tarde cuando doy a la pestaña "What´s news" me sale esto:



Saludos

----------


## Embalses

Arreglado.

Un saludo y gracias por el aviso.

----------

Jonasino (27-sep-2016)

----------

